# Divorce is Final..



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

So...my divorce decree arrived. It's finally over.
Ex texted me several days ago, telling me how homesick he is for my country, as if he's looking to me to give him comfort.
I said, someday...my country and I will just be a distant memory.
He answered back.."doubtful"
Changed my name back to my maiden name, and removed him from my insurance coverage.
I feel sad, but relieved that closure has come finally.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Sad but relieved -- yep, I think that's pretty normal.

Here's wishing you brighter days ahead!


----------

